# Beethoven's 10th violin sonata 2nd mov



## beetzart (Dec 30, 2009)

The 2nd subject really. The discordance and the semi-demi quavers make it a very special passage that always ends too soon. But Beethoven did compose some wonderful 2nd subjects. Straight way the 2nd subject in his 3rd piano sonata in C major springs to mind, it is in G minor isn't it? Or the 2nd subject in the Tempest sonata. Well he is a genius and it shouldn't surprise anyone what he can do.


----------



## arnerich (Aug 19, 2016)

The adagio is a beautiful movement. Feels like a precursor to the adagios found in Brahms' violin sonatas.


----------

